

Open Source Enlightenment - audreyt
http://allisonrandal.com/2012/04/15/open-source-enlightenment/

======
audreyt
This was the transcript of Allison's talk on OSDC.tw last week. A Chinese
translation is available here: <https://gist.github.com/2400315>

